# backfiring altima



## mike316 (Jan 10, 2006)

i have a problem with my 1994 gxe altima...i was going to change my spark plugs...when i took them out 2 of them were covered in oil....i tried to clean out oil and then i changed the new plugs....i also checked my valve cover gaskets and spark plug gaskets....when i start my car i start to hear clicking noises coming from my catalytic converter cause it was under my car...then i try to drive it and when i get to 10-15 mph the engine cant go higher then that...it sputters back down and i cant take it past 40mph...i already looked for oil in the distributor..i already had that problem before and took care of it...but now my exhaust is backfiring...i tried to get it up tp 50 then i heard a loud popping noise...i still hear the noises and my engine is struggling...i got a new catalytic converter back in july....ive also had a rough idle the past couple of weeks...any ideas would be greatly appreciated.... thanks


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Dude, I would dare to bet that the "new" catalytic converter has gone bad again. The repeat failure is because your engine must be running very rich and causing the cat. to die prematurely.

Since the cat. has been recently installed, it should be quite easy to unbolt it since there isn't any rust freezing it in place. Disconnect it at the exhaust downpipe side leading to it so as to confirm the suspicion.

You'll have to fix the rich condition too or you'll be "up the creek" on more time.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Get your timing checked out. Is your SEL on ?


----------



## mike316 (Jan 10, 2006)

*cat*

im not sure what an sel is...could the oil in my plugs screw up pistons? causing to not fire giving me the hell i got? aka sputtering and loud cat?...all i know is that my car started to sound like a v12 engine..really loud!!..coming from the cat..it died on the freeway and i noticed the cat was disconnected..must have been from one of the backfires...ive yet to tow it back to my house......could it be my o2 sensors?...if my cat is plugged how would i fix that?...i tried starting it and my engine wouldnt turn when it died on me...my car was getting about 230 miles per tank..i dont see how it could be running rich...


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

You have to replace a plugged cat.


----------

